
Upgrading Instant Rails 2.3 to 3.2 for Windows - ajibanda
http://www.ajibanda.com/2012/06/upgrading-instant-rails-23-to-32.html#.T9mHrh8hHnI.hackernews
======
sdoering
Just wanted to read this piece, but killed the tab, after waiting 10 seconds
for syntaxhighlighter.google... to answer. Site didn't show anything but the
background.

So sorry, but maybe you should just load the script locally - or from another
CDN.

